# preparing for FET?? What did you do?



## mrsc75 (Apr 17, 2012)

Im currently in the midst of AF after my first FET was unsuccessful, we have had three full cycles and this is our last.
We have now got four frosties left.

I think I've tried every approach, stressing, not stressing, eating everything i should eat, eating all the wrong things, acupuncture, without acupuncture, reading up and eating certain things.... being healthy....

Has anyone any thoughts or ideas on how I should prepare next time.

Im going to be having a medicated cycle starting with climival on day one of my October AF.
Im trying to have a break in between as i have spent nearly 4 years ttc now, its becoming the end of the road.

What have other people done?

xxxx


----------



## raylee (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Mrsc75, I'm so sorry to read the journey you've had. I'm due to start my drugs next Wednesday for our first frozen cycle, and the only thing I am having that you haven't mentioned is an Endometrial scratch. Do you know anything about this procedure?


----------



## littlec-b (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi Mrsc75

It am also having an endometrial scratch. I'm literally waiting for AF any day soon then will have it 21 days later. I'm also taking Clexane and prednisolone and baby aspirin. Instead of the pessaries I'm on gesterone injection. I found the gesterone really helped, and allowed me to relax, knowing that AF couldn't really break through whilst on it. The Clexane and prednisolone are to lower your immune system and allow you body to accept the pregnancy. I haven't actually had an immune test done but the drugs are precautionary in case I do have immune issues. 
I've had 5 egg collections now and 4 transfers. I've had a bfp on 3 out of 4. 2 were chemical, and the third just didn't make it. I've had a full year off now as i wanted to get the weight off that I had put on throughout this process.

My next transfer will be my first frozen transfer and I'm planning on doing a body cleanse straight after my period which is due any day. One of my biggest challenges is staying off alcohol. I'm not an alcoholic, but I do drink every night. In the past I haven't stopped until the day before egg collection but this time I am determined to get the toxins out if my body a month early so it has time to adjust.

Raylee, have you had the scratch before or is this your first?


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi Mrsc I have had my first medicated FET in March 2014 and am 28 weeks pregnant from that cycle.  I've had acupuncture, I've had an endo scratch and we also used embryo glue.  I used to eat healthy and used to work out a lot prior to the cycle and during the cycle.  

So I really don't know what worked.  Wish you the very best of luck xxx


----------

